# Anyone know where to get a chimney for my smoker?



## Zteknon (Jan 4, 2018)

Theres a guy with a chimney on this smoker that posted a review on Amazon. I was wondering if anyone had a link to an Amazon page or something that could point me in the right direction to buy one of my own?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 4, 2018)

You custom make one from pipe you buy at the hardware store.. there is no such chimney to buy.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 4, 2018)

You could maybe buy a chimney made for another smoker if you want. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-masterbuilt-gasser-mods.129949/


----------



## motocrash (Jan 4, 2018)

The cap on that looks like the bottom of a refrigerant tank-cut and inverted.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

The chimney is just a piece of stove pipe. You should be able to find it in the hot water heater section of HD, along with the rain cap.
Al


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 5, 2018)

It's just 3" duct pipe with a rain cap all available at your local hardware store. Your not going to find it in black as it comes in the silver aluminum natural color. The guy must have cleaned his piping and painted it black to match the smoker.


----------



## charlie3133 (Jan 5, 2018)

What is the advantage of this?


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 5, 2018)

Better draft. When I cold smoke cheese in the MES I have to add a little heat to get the draft started sometimes but after that it drafts just fine. When hot smoking I have no problem with draft so I kind of think this is a solution looking for a problem deal. I have thought about putting a stack on my smokers so they would vent outside the carport they set under then I open a smoker door and really fill up the area with smoke so I don't think the stack would really matter.


----------



## Jim McDonald (Feb 24, 2018)

What's the advantage of the extension from the cold smoker? Allowing additional cooling?
One disadvantage to a chimney I've found is condensation in the pipe running back into the smoker instead of allowing it to dissipate.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 24, 2018)

I use (when I feel like tinkering around)  a small battery powered very low volume  RV fridge fan which is fastened to the top of a 4" exhaust pipe which is maybe 5-6" long.  Sit the pipe over the smoker's exhaust vent for maybe 5 minutes after the cold smoker has been started.  Then remove.  Works like a chump...er champ.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 24, 2018)

One other minor advantage is that on my MES 30 gen 1, the vent is right next to the controller, and the controller gets a little gunky. Given that the MES controller is a well-known problem, I'd rather not give it an excuse to fail. 

However, I haven't gotten around to building the chimney ... just too many other things ahead of it on my list of projects.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 24, 2018)

Jim McDonald's comment on condensation from using a chimney or pipe, especially a tall one is something to consider.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 14, 2018)

I shopped online and located the parts I thought I'd need at Lowe's.
Then gathered up the stuff and got to building. But you may be hard pressed to find 3" duct pipe, or gas water heater parts on the Islands.
Looks like this...

Now, I have a prerequisite with my smoker. I want my modifications reversible, be cause I have a 2 year, one time, replacement policy on it. If the electronics go south, the element burns out, or it farts, I can put the OEM parts back, and return it for a new one.
So everything I do is fully reversible.

I saw where Al had a can as his stack. I was onto that like a duck on a June Bug. A Bean can works good there.
But to get where I have a 3" metal stack, I made and adapter that bolts to the original exhaust port.
And I relocated the damper plate to the front of my 'mailbox mod' (Which is not a mailbox), for an air control.
My stack removes, and my current cover goes over my MES 30 to put it to bed.
3" heater ducting for stove pipe, a 3" cap for a water heater vent, a little bit of creativity with some heavy duty plumbers tape and pop rivets.

Duct Pipe - https://www.lowes.com/pd/IMPERIAL-3-in-x-24-in-Galvanized-Steel-Round-Duct-Pipe/50257185

You might could get by with some 3" plastic drain pipe. It was what I was first experimenting with. But I found the snap-lock single wall and the cute Elmer Fudd stove pipe cap.

But you are going to have to make this stuff up.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 14, 2018)

Jim McDonald said:


> What's the advantage of the extension from the cold smoker? Allowing additional cooling?
> One disadvantage to a chimney I've found is condensation in the pipe running back into the smoker instead of allowing it to dissipate.



And I put a small SS BBQ sauce pan on the top shelf in the corner to catch any of that business. (A large tuna can could also suffice)
For me, the draw the chimney creates, out weighs the condensation.

And as John pointed out, the crudsola no chimney creates at the controller. I also liked getting the smoke away from my face when looking at the MES controller.

But it's just plain Sexy havin a stack with the TBS driftin away.... It looks so "Smokey Mountain-ish"...


----------



## dr k (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't cold smoke in my Mes smoker and use my steel grill for a cold smoke product chamber. But I use a non drafting chimney on windy days to keep wind from blowing into the Mes smoker from the top vent. It's a 6-8" pvc coupling I found and 40 mph winds dont budge this heavy round coupling. The Mes handle keeps it in place and never have puffs of smoke come out of my mailbox for from wind anymore.  It's open on the bottom so no drafting and the pressure of the air exiting the smoker keep air from going in the top vent. When it works you can see smoke exiting the open bottom of the coupling. It also keeps smoke away from the controller/ therms. It's a place to rest a tray of meat etc temporarily and the smoke just exits the bottom of the coupling.


----------

